

Using Git with Vim - mindaugas
http://www.osnews.com/story/21556/Using_Git_with_Vim

======
basil
Or you could use the excellent VCSCommand plugin
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=90>) which provides most of
the things this article talks about, plus a common interface that supports
CVS, SVN, SVK as well.

------
dacav
I've found this interesting article on OSNews

